# HT in multipurpose room



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Last month I start my journey finding out what are the best HT components that fit in my multipurpose room. The forum provide a lot of help and information but the road to achieve my goal is more difficult than I think.:scratch:


I need help choosing the right system for the room, I think the acoustics of the room are no good because of the bookshelf and the walls.

My equipment:

Panasonic PT-AE3000U
Elite Tab Tensioned Screen 120'' diag.
PS3
Old Sony HTIB

My budget for the receiver is $1500 and for the speakers around $2500 (for next year).

I was thinking in the next receivers.
1.- Onkyo 906 TX-NR906
2.- Yamaha V3900
3.- Denon AVR-3808CI

I need book shelf speakers so my current options are:

1.- Epic Grand Master - 175 Home Theater System
2.- HSU Ultra 1
3.- Aperion 5B Fusion SD

Thanks for your :help:...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

whonc said:


> My budget for the receiver is $1500 and for the speakers around $2500 (for next year).


Nice set up ...:T

I read good things about this  SVS MTS system , and also  JBL L series (L820's)  ...:yes:


----------

